# Nichia 219C



## Fireclaw18

Just read a detailed review Djozz wrote on the other flashlight forum reviewing the 83 CRI Nichia 219C LED. The review included sample output results at different currents. Supposedly the 90+ CRI version will have similar performance but isn't out yet.

The results were quite impressive! Apparently the 219C is a huge leap over previous 219 versions in performance. It produced almost as many lumens as the highest binned lower-CRI XPG2 cool white (S4 2B), and outperformed all other XPG2s tested. Output peaked at close to 1300 lumens at 6 amps. Also the new Nichia is more efficient than all the CREEs, with a Vf lower than all the XPG2s and even 0.25v lower than the XML2.

Will be amazing if the 90 CRI versions perform as well. I think I'll need to upgrade all the 219s in my high CRI flashlights later this year.


----------



## TEEJ

Fireclaw18 said:


> Just read a detailed review Djozz wrote on the other flashlight forum reviewing the 83 CRI Nichia 219C LED. The review included sample output results at different currents. Supposedly the 90+ CRI version will have similar performance but isn't out yet.
> 
> The results were quite impressive! Apparently the 219C is a huge leap over previous 219 versions in performance. It produced almost as many lumens as the highest binned lower-CRI XPG2 cool white (S4 2B), and outperformed all other XPG2s tested. Output peaked at close to 1300 lumens at 6 amps. Also the new Nichia is more efficient than all the CREEs, with a Vf lower than all the XPG2s and even 0.25v lower than the XML2.
> 
> Will be amazing if the 90 CRI versions perform as well. I think I'll need to upgrade all the 219s in my high CRI flashlights later this year.





This is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! (Assuming the 83 CRI version and 90+ versions DO have similar performance...albeit, given the gaps now, even close would be amazing)

:twothumbs


----------



## Anders Hoveland

I wonder what the loss in lumens is between the 83 CRI version and the 90+ version? 
From what I know about other families of LEDs, I would guess about 20 percent less efficient.


----------



## Mr. Tone

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WhitedragonBC

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/40133
Pretty crazy improvement looking at that graph.


----------



## jon_slider

WhitedragonBC said:


> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/40133
> Pretty crazy improvement looking at that graph.



thanks for the link
at 1 volt the 219B shows about 300 lumens and the 219C shows about 400.. I suspect the C will be cooler

I find the B cooler than the A in actual use, could be partly reflector difference. The measured CCT is 51K lower on the A, I dont know if my eye can perceive that as the extra warmth.

















note the 219a also has 85 higher amplitude, the top of the colored curve is half a box closer to the top of the scale. I dont know what this means.. but maybe it is responsible for the perception that the A is warmer, more total red?





heres the Olight, look how little red spectrum it produces





images courtesy of my visit with Jason of darksucks.com who kindly used his measuring tool on my lights:


----------



## Anders Hoveland

Oh, if I only had a spectrometer...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvKEtEyt-cg


----------



## Mr. Tone

I really am looking forward to this LED. The BLF thread has had some more updates and the data on the 5000K 83 CRI version of this has fantastic performance. It even withstood 10 amps for 2 minutes without frying. Bring on the 90+ CRI version!


----------



## markr6

_The new 219C Series is 9% brighter and more efficient than the 219B-V1 Series._

Eeh, good but not earth-shattering. I'm excited, but just a little


----------



## gunga

9%? Eh. Never mind.


----------



## Anders Hoveland

Advances in useful technology are often built on the accumulation of little improvements made over a long period of time.
Most new technologies were not very practical when they first came out, but had to be slowly improved before that technology was good enough to become widely prevalent, and surpass the prior way of doing things.


----------



## easilyled

markr6 said:


> _The new 219C Series is 9% brighter and more efficient than the 219B-V1 Series._
> 
> Eeh, good but not earth-shattering. I'm excited, but just a little



Strange, this seems to be in stark contradiction to post #1 and post #5 in which radical improvements were claimed.


----------



## more_vampires

If we can manage 9% every single year, that's pretty radical.


----------



## easilyled

more_vampires said:


> If we can manage 9% every single year, that's pretty radical.



I think you know what I was getting at.

Posts #1, #5. #6 were hinting at an amazing improvement .... probably 60% judging by their findings. This seems in stark contrast to the figure of 9% that was mentioned below.

Its not an issue for me whether there is a 1% or a 100% improvement. I just would like to know which posts were closer to the reality.


----------



## Pöbel

The improvement is in the ultra low vf. Just looking at 350mA the XP-G2 will give you more Lumens, but the 219c has an incredibly low vf. 
All things considered the *219c can be as efficient as an XP-G2 S4*

From the data provided:

Lets say we want about 720 Lumens
XP-G2 S4 (716lm) | 1,8A @ 3,5V = 6,3W
219c (725lm) | 2A @ 3,15 = 6,3W


/edit
Just ordered two


----------



## easilyled

Pöbel said:


> The improvement is in the ultra low vf. Just looking at 350mA the XP-G2 will give you more Lumens, but the 219c has an incredibly low vf.
> All things considered the *219c can be as efficient as an XP-G2 S4*
> 
> From the data provided:
> 
> Lets say we want about 720 Lumens
> XP-G2 S4 (716lm) | 1,8A @ 3,5V = 6,3W
> 219c (725lm) | 2A @ 3,15 = 6,3W
> 
> 
> /edit
> Just ordered two



Understood. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Esko

Cree XP-G2: Typical Forward Voltage 2.8 V @ 0.35 A; S2 mininum flux 148 lm (85°C), 168 lm (25°C)

http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Discrete-Directional/XLamp-XPG2
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C... Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXPG2.pdf

Nichia 219C 5000K 83 cri:

Current 350 mA, Voltage 2,76 V, Luminous flux 144 lm, Light efficiency 149 lm/W.

http://www.leds.de/en/High-Power-LEDs/Nichia-High-Power-LEDs/Nichia-NVSW219C-280lm-white.html


----------



## Pöbel

Please have a look at numbers from acutal testing. On low drive currents the XP-G is slightly ahead though, thats true.
I guess we can agree that for those concerend with maximum lumens the typical drive currents will not be low 

Keep in mind that this is a 83CRI Nichia vs a 70CRI Cree! Pretty impressive!


----------



## Esko

Overriding leds for maximum lumens is a tiny niche need. If we want this to be an attractive choice for manufacturers, we need to concentrate on the numbers that are within the specifications.

From the manufacturer pages above:


XP-G2 (S2?): Maximum Light Output 515 lm @ 4.7 W (85°C) (110lm/W) 
 219C: 1800 mAh * 3,23V = 586lm @ 5,8 W (100lm/W) 

From the test results:


 XP-G2 S4: 1,4A & 3,39V => 581 lm @ 4,7W (122lm/W) 
219C: 1,8A & 3,12V => 622 lm @ 5,6W (111lm/W) 

Not bad.. For a slightly warmer led with better cri..

As a side note, the test voltages for XP-G2 are quite a bit higher than the datasheet values. The datasheet curve suggests something like 3,14 V at 1,5A. The test sample is 3,39V at 1,4A and 3,45V at 1,6A. Also, the datasheet at Cree homepage is half a month old and defines S2 as the highest bin. :thinking:

edit: Binning and labeling sheet (published in April) has S3 as the highest bin.


----------



## recDNA

What good is 83 CRI? I like Nichias in the 90's


----------



## jon_slider

recDNA said:


> What good is 83 CRI? I like Nichias in the 90's



its a tradeoff.. people into lumens, think Cree rules. So to increase sales to that market segment, Nichia is increasing Lumens to satisfy market demand. Yes, when Lumens go up CRI goes down, its a tradeoff.

and fwiw, I have an L3 Illumination L08 with N219A rated 4500K and 92 CRI, it actually tested at 4400K and 88 CRI. The High Mode is rated at 90 Lumens

by contrast my Olight i3s with XP-G2 tested at 6000K and 71 CRI. The high mode is rated at 85 Lumens

so imo, Nichia is Already competitive in brightness with Cree, and Nichia has significantly more CRI.

But if you watch the trend, you will see that each new version of Nichia N219 is brighter (and cooler with lower CRI) than the last. Because the market segment that prioritizes brightness, does not know about, or care about, prioritizing CRI.

I had a light with N219b, I sold it as for my needs it was too blue. So, no chance I will be interested in a N219c, which imo is moving away from CRI, and towards bluer and brighter LEDs, a domain that Cree has dominated, and that Nichia wants a share of.


----------



## markr6

recDNA said:


> What good is 83 CRI? I like Nichias in the 90's



If the brightness is close enough to the other LEDs which are many times 65-75CRI, the 83 would be a nice bonus. But I agree...I want the 90+!


----------



## more_vampires

90 CRI is okay, but I want 100+ cri. That way I see more colors than are there!


----------



## Pöbel

Esko said:


> Overriding leds for maximum lumens is a tiny niche need. If we want this to be an attractive choice for manufacturers, we need to concentrate on the numbers that are within the specifications.
> 
> From the manufacturer pages above:
> 
> 
> XP-G2 (S2?): Maximum Light Output 515 lm @ 4.7 W (85°C) (110lm/W)
> 219C: 1800 mAh * 3,23V = 586lm @ 5,8 W (100lm/W)
> 
> From the test results:
> 
> 
> XP-G2 S4: 1,4A & 3,39V => 581 lm @ 4,7W (122lm/W)
> 219C: 1,8A & 3,12V => 622 lm @ 5,6W (111lm/W)
> 
> Not bad.. For a slightly warmer led with better cri..
> 
> As a side note, the test voltages for XP-G2 are quite a bit higher than the datasheet values. The datasheet curve suggests something like 3,14 V at 1,5A. The test sample is 3,39V at 1,4A and 3,45V at 1,6A. Also, the datasheet at Cree homepage is half a month old and defines S2 as the highest bin. :thinking:
> 
> edit: Binning and labeling sheet (published in April) has S3 as the highest bin.


although some manufacturers like ThruNite and armytek do overdrive some of their LEDs you are right if its about production lights. 

for us enthusiasts modifying lights that picture changes


----------



## recDNA

It is nonsense to say more output means cooler and lower cri. There is a high cri xpg2 at 3000k which has more output than 219b. Some 219b are rated in 90's
I have a 4000 k xml2 rated at 85 cri that beats 219c in cri and output.


----------



## Pöbel

within one product cool is more efficient than warm as the light has to pass less phosphor

also this thread is about 219c, not b


----------



## Anders Hoveland

recDNA said:


> It is nonsense to say more output means cooler and lower CRI.


Not always, but there is a general trend for that to be the case. I would agree though that the brand and model of emitter can make more of a difference.


----------



## Camo5

Did some research and found this article fascinating. http://www.photonics.com/Article.aspx?AID=28677
According to this, that 90+ cri 4500k bin led nichia is working on is basically exactly where it needs to be for maximum efficacy! 
Granted that's for a 4 color laser diode setup...

"The maximum CRI is 91 for a CCT of 4468 K with a theoretical efficacy of 358 lm/W."


----------



## Esko

Camo5 said:


> Did some research and found this article fascinating. http://www.photonics.com/Article.aspx?AID=28677
> According to this, that 90+ cri 4500k bin led nichia is working on is basically exactly where it needs to be for maximum efficacy!
> Granted that's for a 4 color laser diode setup...
> 
> "The maximum CRI is 91 for a CCT of 4468 K with a theoretical efficacy of 358 lm/W."



You are mixing things up. Those results could be applied to RGB/RGBA type leds. Phosphor conversion leds are different animals.

OT: Regarding the link, there is a chart that presents wavelength values for producing maximum cri 'white' light by monochromatic systems. As a hobbyist, I find it rather surprising that by mixing 476nm (light blue) and 532nm (green), you can get warm "white" light at 2940K. Then, pretty much by adding yellow and red (mixing 464nm (blue), 526nm (green), 583nm (yellow) and 634nm (orange)), you can get neutral white at 4468K. Nothing surprising in the latter one, however, if I had had to guess, I would have thought that the first one should be at least some 1000K higher.

edit: Applied to RGB/RGBA leds except that 1. in real life you have less choices for wavelengths and 2. you could get better cri because leds are not as monochromatic as lasers.


----------



## Anders Hoveland

Esko said:


> I find it rather surprising that by mixing 476nm (light blue) and 532nm (green), you can get warm "white" light at 2940K.


Good luck with that. By looking at the CIE color graph it is easy to see this simply is not true. You can however make warm white light by mixing 495nm greenish-cyan with red light.
(it can get a little confusing because generally cyan LEDs are much more green-colored than their rated peak wavelength, the spectral emission from LEDs is not as narrow as atomic spectral lines)


----------



## Xak

So which will be warmer? 219b or 219c? Thinking of getting a custom triple nichia, should I wait until the 219c is out?


----------



## SemiMan

Xak said:


> So which will be warmer? 219b or 219c? Thinking of getting a custom triple nichia, should I wait until the 219c is out?



CCT "warmer", will make absolutely no difference. It will come down to the individual LED you buy. From a heat temperature, they 219C if you have a good bin.


----------



## Xak

Any rumors as to when they might be available?


----------



## DIWdiver

Anders Hoveland said:


> Not always, but there is a general trend for that to be the case. I would agree though that the brand and model of emitter can make more of a difference.



+1

I think it's true (and SemiMan will probably correct me if I'm wrong) that once you make the die and you are choosing phosphors, these are pretty hard and fast rules. If you choose phosphors for a lower CCT, you will have lower lumen output than if you choose ones for higher CCT. Likewise, choosing phosphors for higher CRI will give lower output than ones for lower CRI.

This may be partly due to efficiency of the phosphors, but it is definitely partly (or completely) due to the sensitivity of the human eye. At longer wavelengths (warmer CCT, red, orange, yellow) it takes more optical power to product a lumen of visible light. If the radiometric efficiency is constant, the luminous efficacy is lower for warmer colors. This is a biological phenomenon, not subject to improvement through LED technology.

The same thing occurs at the short-wavelength end of the visible spectrum. Extremely high CCT emitters would suffer the same problem. But there's little or no discussion of this because (almost) nobody cares.


----------



## SemiMan

Also need to mention Stokes losses. Phosphors, at least those available today, all have a quantum efficiency <= 1. One photon in, one photon out. However the energy in those photons is not the same. The shorter the wavelength the more energy. The blue/violet pump photon had more energy than the green or red released photons even if the phosphor has 100% quantum efficiency.


----------



## djozz

DBcustom from the blf forum spoke to a Nichia representative recently, and got the information that (despite that it is listed on the Nichia website as being under developement) Nichia is not working on the 90+ CRI version of the Nichia 219C. :-(


----------



## jon_slider

DIWdiver said:


> … If you choose phosphors for a lower CCT, you will have lower lumen output than if you choose ones for higher CCT. Likewise, choosing phosphors for higher CRI will give lower output than ones for lower CRI.
> 
> This may be partly due to efficiency of the phosphors, but it is definitely partly (or completely) due to the sensitivity of the human eye. At longer wavelengths (warmer CCT, red, orange, yellow) it takes more optical power to product a lumen of visible light. If the radiometric efficiency is constant, the luminous efficacy is lower for warmer colors. This is a biological phenomenon, not subject to improvement through LED technology.



agree, as CRI goes up Lumens go down… 

specific example based on Nichia chart below, increasing CRI by 13% reduces intensity by 12%:

80CRI and 83 intensity, compare to
90CRI (+13% from 80) with 73 intensity (-12% from 83)

http://www.nichia.co.jp/en/product/led_search.html?op=cond=whatsnew='19C'


----------



## lyyyghtey

djozz said:


> DBcustom from the blf forum spoke to a Nichia representative recently, and got the information that (despite that it is listed on the Nichia website as being under developement) Nichia is not working on the 90+ CRI version of the Nichia 219C. :-(



Well that's not good news at all.  But doesn't Mtn Electronics seem to have some of them?


----------



## markr6

djozz said:


> DBcustom from the blf forum spoke to a Nichia representative recently, and got the information that (despite that it is listed on the Nichia website as being under developement) Nichia is not working on the 90+ CRI version of the Nichia 219C. :-(



Ah, well I didn't want to say "I told you so", but...


----------



## dc38

lyyyghtey said:


> Well that's not good news at all.  But doesn't Mtn Electronics seem to have some of them?



For some reason...my https to mtnelectronics is red...meaning the lack of one?


----------



## IsaacL

Xak said:


> So which will be warmer? 219b or 219c? Thinking of getting a custom triple nichia, should I wait until the 219c is out?



Short answer is neither. A NVxx219B and a NVxx219C with the same CCT will share the same temperature within the chromacity range of that particular bin. 



Xak said:


> Any rumors as to when they might be available?



According to Nichia NA there are no US dealers; they are available direct if you can afford a reel (3500 pcs). The only places I've seen them for sale are Lumitronix, Cutter, and LedRise. All three are OCONUS. A number people, including myself, have been able to secure samples from Nichia though.


----------



## snakebite

just how many folks can tell the difference in real life?


recDNA said:


> What good is 83 CRI? I like Nichias in the 90's


----------



## recDNA

snakebite said:


> just how many folks can tell the difference in real life?


But I KNOW. No I cannot id one beam from the other but I know the 219b will represent colors more accurately and produces adequate output for me. There are xm-l2 in the 85 cri range that have more output than 219c and about the same color rendition...if you can still find one.


----------



## jon_slider

I have two N219a lights, rated 90CRI
actual spectrometer testing shows one is 85CRI and the other is 87CRI. The 85CRI looks slightly Warmer, both LEDs test ~4400Kelvin

moral of the story, CRI specs have a 5CRI range within which LEDs are grouped, so 85actual can be sold as 90 spec

My XP-g2 lights test in the 70CRI range, and about 5800 kelvin.. I can definitely tell the difference between a 70CRI and 85 CRI LED, but many people do not care and are perfectly happy with bright blue LEDs

brightness is inversely proportional to CRI

if you do some math you will learn that the phosphor coating that adds CRI, decreases brightness in a 4500K 90CRI N219, compared to a 6000K 70 CRI led

the fact that most people dont care about tint, and mostly care about brightness, is what sells so many low CRI LEDs


----------



## louie

Yes, most people don't care about CRI or tint so much anymore. But I put 219A 92CRI 4500K into several of my lights and they are my only lights that can make my skin or a piece of beefsteak look like it does in the sunlight. Everything else (neutral, cool, etc) looks awful now, including a new Eagtac D25C Ti with a "219 92CRI D220". I suspect they fudged the bin, and I've ordered some more 219B from Illumn to see. I don't do any fancy measurements, but take a photo with the camera set to "daylight". So far, only the 219A does it for me (with limited experience on 219B), and outputs are just fine for me.

But I must admit I use Cree lightbulbs in the house, and the ordinary 80CRI warm makes most things looks decent around the house.


----------



## SemiMan

Is that 5000k or 5700 daylight setting? 5000k will photo 4500/as close.


----------



## louie

SemiMan said:


> Is that 5000k or 5700 daylight setting? 5000k will photo 4500/as close.



I don't know. It's a simple Canon S95 camera and the manual doesn't say exactly what color temperature their daylight setting is.


----------



## lyyyghtey

The CRI matters to me, as I'm a true tint snob!:shakehead Given a sufficiently colorful scene and comparable, high-enough light levels, I can indeed tell whether I'm using an 80CRI 2700K LED bulb or a 90, without having to compare the two first. The lower one will make the scene look more yellowish overall and the higher one will pop the reds noticeably more while simultaneously leaving the whites looking white. Using the same criterion, I believe I am also able to distinguish the lower-CRI "Nichia 219 hi-CRI 4500K" emitters from the higher ones.


----------



## gunga

Note. Mtn electronics will be getting Nichia 219C too.


----------



## lyyyghtey

gunga said:


> Note. Mtn electronics will be getting Nichia 219C too.



How does that jibe with post #36 above? Or is it not the hi-CRI version.


----------



## EV_007

Looks promising. I'm all for advancements in the High CRI arena.


----------



## IsaacL

Gunga is just saying that they will be selling the 219C. There are many "versions" of the 219C series: NVSL219C, NVSW219C, etc... plus the usual CCT, CRI, flux, and voltage binning as well. 

I spoke to a Nichia senior sales associate today who confirmed that they only intend to produce the 219C in 70 and 80 min CRI.


----------



## SemiMan

IsaacL said:


> Gunga is just saying that they will be selling the 219C. There are many "versions" of the 219C series: NVSL219C, NVSW219C, etc... plus the usual CCT, CRI, flux, and voltage binning as well.
> 
> I spoke to a Nichia senior sales associate today who confirmed that they only intend to produce the 219C in 70 and 80 min CRI.




It's not at all surprising that they are not doing a high CRI version of the 219C, at least initially.

If you look at how the LED market has developed you have:

1) High volume general lighting (troffers, etc.) for offices, bulbs, etc. This is becoming almost exclusively the domain of mid power LEDs, 1/2 - 1/4 watt.

2) Downlights, track lights, directed lighting without high levels of optical control, and some well controlled directed lighting -- somewhat controlled by COB

3) Highly or tightly controlled directed lighting, severe duty lighting, etc. .. streetlights, automotive, yes flashlights ....being where high powered discrete emitters are most used.


You have some big markets like high bay lighting and even street lighting that has multiple implementation methods, but for the most part lighting is getting divided as above. 

#1 and #2 markets require high CRI. #3 rarely does.


Nichia is putting their technology where the money is, and currently high CRI high power discrete emitters is not where its at. Even the average flashlight user could not care less about CRI. If you are out looking critically looking at the color of red roses in the middle of the night, I think you have more issues than the CRI of your light  I do appreciate the 4000K Nichia 90+CRI and was really impressed with it when doing some cave exploration, but that was a unique situation and I did not have a lower CRI unit to compare it to.


----------



## IsaacL

Right on! Fantastic post. 

I think the high CRI base is already covered by the NVSL219BT-V1 (R9080 spec). Perhaps there will be a V1 addition to the 219C series next year but for now, this gets the job done. Like you said, high power emitters are in demand and 83 CRI (typical) is very good for most applications outside museum lighting and whatnot.


----------



## jon_slider

thanks for the very educational posts

Im considering a 90CRI N219 LED swap for an Olight i3s flashlight powered by aaa Eneloop. 

If only the LED is swapped, keeping the same driver, reflector, and battery, what percent difference in lumen output, battery life, or CCT, would there be between a 90CRI N219A and a 90CRI N219B?

And, if 90CRI N219C was available, what would its benefit be compared to a 90CRI N219B, for an LED swap, to an existing light?


----------



## more_vampires

Afaik with no driver swap, the 219C would be slightly brighter due to higher efficiency vs 219a and 219b. Haven't run the tests personally, I could be mistaken.

With a current decrease mod, the 219c should have longer runtimes at the same brightness as unmodded a or b. Efficiency can be sliced two ways.


----------



## IsaacL

To add to Vampire's answer, CCT for the 219C is now measured on a McAdams ellipse. That means there's no way to directly compare CCT with the 219A or 219B.


----------



## jon_slider

more_vampires said:


> Afaik with no driver swap, the 219C would be slightly brighter due to higher efficiency



Thanks for the exploration. 
Are the power specs lower on the C? 

I expected C to operate at higher power, 
that a driver for an A would be underpowering the C, prolonging battery life (efficiency), at the expense of not burning hot enough to achieve the full potential CRI of the N219C. 

confused



IsaacL said:


> there's no way to directly compare CCT with the 219A or 219B.



independent spectrometer tests, side by side would be nice


----------



## more_vampires

jon_slider said:


> Thanks for the exploration.
> Are the power specs lower on the C?
> 
> I expected C to operate at higher power,
> that a driver for an A would be underpowering the C, prolonging battery life (efficiency), at the expense of not burning hot enough to achieve the full potential CRI of the N219C.


Oh, 219c CAN, AFAIK. [email protected]
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?402839-Nichia-219C


> It produced almost as many lumens as the highest binned lower-CRI XPG2 cool white (S4 2B), and outperformed all other XPG2s tested. Output peaked at close to 1300 lumens at 6 amps.* Also the new Nichia is more efficient than all the CREEs, with a Vf lower than all the XPG2s and even 0.25v lower than the XML2.*



With the same driver and 2 led with roughly similar voltages and currents, the one with higher efficiency will be brighter when driven the same as the other less efficient one.

I don't think an A or B driver can underpower a C as the C has the lowest minimum forward voltages of the 3. A driver tuned for just 219C may have the lowest modes unusable as the Vf slips below minimum if you tried to run an A or B on it.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## jon_slider

more_vampires said:


> Hope that made sense.


great explanations, thank you!
C more efficient, hence brighter than A, on same driver
or, lower power driver designed for the C could provide longer battery life
and, N219C brighter than XP-G2 and XM-L2 at similar 70-80 cri.
(no 90CRI needed for brightness market)

looking forward to some tint comparisons of the N219A, B and C, my (easy) bet is CCT will be higher and CRI lower in C (brightess market doesnt mind high CCT)


----------



## SemiMan

-----


----------



## IsaacL

Here's a quick overview I threw together


NVSW219ATNVSW219BTNVSW219BT-V1NVSW219CTPower Dissipation5.25W5.4W4.95W5.94WFoward Voltage (max)3.5V3.6V3.3V3.3VFoward Voltage (min)2.7V2.8V2.7V2.7VFoward Current (max)1.5A1.5A1.5A1.8ALuminous Flux140 lm155 lm168 lm179 lmThermal Resistance7 °C/W6 °C/W6 °C/W4.2 °C/WEfficacy @350mA133 lm/W150 lm/W170 lm/W181 lm/WRelease date11/2/20105/1/20125/16/20144/8/2015Cromaticity Coordinatesx = .344x = .344x = .344x = .3447y = .355y = .355y = .355y = .3553


----------



## KDM

I ordered a 219c triple board and some bare LEDs last night. I'll try to get some comparison shots up when I get something built.


----------



## mk2rocco

KDM said:


> I ordered a 219c triple board and some bare LEDs last night. I'll try to get some comparison shots up when I get something built.


May have missed it, where did you order from?


----------



## KDM

mk2rocco said:


> May have missed it, where did you order from?



Mountain electronics


----------



## Budda's Son

Does anyone know about any incoming lights with the NVSW219CT? I'm getting pretty excited!


----------



## markr6

Throw this baby in an *L11C *please!!


----------



## recDNA

So the 219C is brighter than XM-L or XP-G2 with a smaller led? Sounds nice. Should make a decent thrower?


----------



## more_vampires

Oh yeah, got my eyes out. Anyone spotted the first factory light with 219C?

The Mountain's got them, I hear. I was meaning the big factories.


----------



## markr6

I'm usually into the 90+ CRI stuff, but I may settle for the 80 in this case if the 90 never comes to life. Sounds like it may be dead in its tracks based on the previous page 

But Nichia 219 wasn't always about the high CRI for me; the consistency was another big part of it.


----------



## Prepped

This is a shame to see the current market trend leading Nichia in this direction. I'm looking into getting another custom Vinh light with the highest CRI possible, so it looks like I'll be going with a 219b.


----------



## IsaacL

The newer 219B-V1 actually performs better than the old 219B in all areas but yes, if Ra and R9 is what you're after, 219C may not be for you.


----------



## neutralwhite

So 219b with r9 would be better than the 219c in colour rendition right?.




IsaacL said:


> The newer 219B-V1 actually performs better than the old 219B in all areas but yes, if Ra and R9 is what you're after, 219C may not be for you.


----------



## IsaacL

neutralwhite said:


> So 219b with r9 would be better than the 219c in colour rendition right?.



Depends on the binning for each. The best CRI you can possibly get with the 219C series is 80 (min)/83 (typ) Ra and 0 R9 (min). So if you are happy with that level of color rendition, the 219C is "superior". These are _technically_ capable of D300 flux (max) but D280 is typical.

The 219B-V1 (which came after the 219B) is _technically_ capable of 90 (min)/95 (typ) Ra and 80 R9 (min) with highest flux bin D220. Or, if you drop down to 90 (min)/93 (typ) and 50 R9 (min), flux bin D240

_*Sourcing any of these particular bins is another matter all together._


----------

